# I have been practising with my new camera - New photos of Sadie



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Aw lovely!! What a cute girl she is!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous girl 
Lovely clear pictures, looks like you're enjoying the new camera


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sadie looks adorable , :001_wub: great photos . :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She is so adorable such a sweet face. Great pics too


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the TV watching one!  Lovely dog.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fantastic photo's,i too love the one watching the tele.*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are lovely pics - she's beautiful


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

You got a very adorable model, I like her nose!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics she is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

She is a lovely dog, I really like the ones in black and white


----------



## lawersegi (Feb 7, 2011)

She is really cute and innocent. Whats her age? I wish that You shows more pictures of your lovely pet.


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

Sadie is beautiful, your photographs are brilliant, love the first black&white one


----------

